# Cabela's Commercial Food Dehydrators on Sale



## jp61 (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...1295?WTz_l=SBC%3BMM&WTz_l=SBC;MM;cat104294880


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 23, 2012)

They look very nice and the reviews are excellent!  Are you planning on purchasing one, and what kind(s) of product(s) are you going to dehydrate?


----------



## jp61 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Pops,

Done pulled the trigger, it could be getting delivered today or Monday for sure. I purchased the bigger unit. Guess I just couldn't help myself... it was $150 off and I had a $75 gift certificate. Well, this is going to be all new to me so I have some learning to do but, I'm planning on making some beef jerky and some fruits like apples, bananas and maybe some kiwi to start.


----------

